# Long Necks



## hibiscusmile (Feb 11, 2008)

Here are some Long Neck Malasians, from Yen, we might as well enjoy the photos, since we have no boys, this might be the last unless we find a male or an ooth. It is a very nice and polite species, they watch you all the time while in the room with them, they take the food from you very nicely, not grabby like some species. They do a lot of swaying too. This species is fun to watch with their heads sitting on their long necks!  The seem to prefer crickets to flies and worms. The females have really small wings, Yen says the males have full wings when adult. As adults they are about 6" long!


----------



## joossa (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice! I like the art work as well.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 12, 2008)

Great job Becky, although you only have female left. Remember they were only tiny winnie when i shipped them out.

I agree with joosa lovely artwork


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks, the mantis like it too, they wont stay down they gotta always climb all over it and I have to follow them. :}

Yea, I remember, you had the flu and I think they got it from you cause we had 13 and there is only 6 left, 2 of which are crippled. Bad molts, all of them have trouble with the molts is why they died. The last 4 females are great though. And with those long Necks One would think they could see a man! I have to feed the two crippled ones with a tooth pick, you should see us go at it, they do not like it at all, they throw theirselves over backwards and it takes forever to feed them, I stick the food on the toothpick praying all the while, and when they finally realize I am feeding them, they are ok. Makes me tired &lt;_&lt; h34r:


----------



## mantisguy101 (Feb 13, 2008)

What a beautiful species. I want to try and raise some!


----------



## Andrew (Feb 13, 2008)

I had some of these once, really cool species! Dam shame you don't have any males. I hope you're able to find one in time.


----------



## Birdfly (Feb 13, 2008)

Isn't that _Euchomenella_ sp, if so it'll only get to about four inches with the female, Females are brachypterus (reduced wings) males are a lot smaller/lighter and fully winged


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 13, 2008)

i had Euchomenella sp breeding pair..ut 1 died last week so im left with just 1 now.


----------



## Christian (Feb 13, 2008)

There are two species in stock, _E. heteroptera_ and _E. macrops_, so be careful when exchanging sexes!


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 13, 2008)

Christian said:


> There are two species in stock, _E. heteroptera_ and _E. macrops_, so be careful when exchanging sexes!


i dont like mantids like this.very boring imo..


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 13, 2008)

Becky, I was told it is _E. heteroptera _ (did i tell you that before?)which can grow to about 11 cm or 12 cm (max) for the female. 6-inch (15 cm) is probably too long for this species, do you have a pic with her next to the ruler?

I haven't had a chnace to thank you for taking over these babies when i was sick. Thanks Becky!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 13, 2008)

Gee Yen, they look so much longer, wonder where I got the 6" from? They are really neat looking with the diamonds on their bottoms. Whats boring about them M. Junkie? :huh: They follow you around with their heads, and are always busy moving around their houses, and despite their size can really move when outside their containers  

No Yen, thank you, there were a lot of work to keep alive, but thru it I learned what they needed and were able to at least see them turn adult, without you sending them to me to babysit I never would of seen them  , I hope someone has a male so we can continue the line. If not maybe someone will run accross them again, imo it is one mantis that is a lot of fun to keep, unlike some species who just sit and wait


----------



## Rob Byatt (Feb 13, 2008)

I've been breeding this species for 4 years now and I never bore of it. It has taken this long for people to show an interest in it :angry: 

I still need to figure out which one I have :blink:


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 13, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Gee Yen, they look so much longer, wonder where I got the 6" from? They are really neat looking with the diamonds on their bottoms. Whats boring about them M. Junkie? :huh: They follow you around with their heads, and are always busy moving around their houses, and despite their size can really move when outside their containers  No Yen, thank you, there were a lot of work to keep alive, but thru it I learned what they needed and were able to at least see them turn adult, without you sending them to me to babysit I never would of seen them  , I hope someone has a male so we can continue the line. If not maybe someone will run accross them again, imo it is one mantis that is a lot of fun to keep, unlike some species who just sit and wait


they bore me cause they look boring.all tho i say this alot when i get nymphs..then a few instars down the road i change my mind..i didnt like the Gambians much but there growing on me now.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 13, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> I've been breeding this species for 4 years now and I never bore of it. It has taken this long for people to show an interest in it :angry: I still need to figure out which one I have :blink:


That is good news Rob, maybe I can get an ooth from you if you have any to spare. Or maybe a male for me girls! I would of wrote sooner but didnt know u had them!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Feb 17, 2008)

Me Rob, Robs babies (mine) and mine, and my babies (scotts) are Thailands en they Rob?

How can you be bored of such an incredible species Scott?!


----------



## andy hood (Feb 19, 2008)

there a beautifull sp of mantid, i have 4 nymps


----------

